# 4" Redhawk OWB Leather Holster



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

I have been trying to find a OWB holster for a friend that will fit his new Redhawk 4" 44Mag, preferably leather, but don't seem to be having much luck.

Can anybody point me in the right direction?

Thanks

:smt1099


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I would say any holster made for a S&W .44 would fit it. There fairly close in size.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Baldy said:


> I would say any holster made for a S&W .44 would fit it. There fairly close in size.


That would not be accurate in the case of Galco holsters.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Mike Barham said:


> That would not be accurate in the case of Galco holsters.


That is what we found out so far. The 4" Redhawk is apparently a new model that holsters haven't been made for yet, at least by the vendors we have contacted. I thought someone here might know of a source we have not contacted.

Thanks though.

:smt1099


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

Galcohas made a few as a custom item for about $130.00 (holster cost plus $50.00 custom fee).

http://www.usgalco.com/HolsterT3.asp?ProductID=3433&CatalogID=236


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Thanks Bill, my friend tells me he talked to someone at Galco and got the same info.

He was hoping for something a bit less expensive but that may be the way he goes.

I appreciate the input.

:smt1099


----------

